# Maarketing Success Experience



## vicki4net (Jan 2, 2017)

Other than your incredible talent and amazing images, what has been the biggest contributor to successfully marketing your commercial photography business? 

What do you know now that you wish you knew then?


----------



## dennybeall (Jan 2, 2017)

Realizing that I was a photographer and not an ar'teeest. People wanted something documented, not an art piece. That changed my attitude. Retired now so don't know how helpful that is today.


----------



## Triton (Jan 3, 2017)

dennybeall said:


> Realizing that I was a photographer and not an ar'teeest. People wanted something documented, not an art piece. That changed my attitude. Retired now so don't know how helpful that is today.



Very helpful.


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------

